# Spring cleaning sale (moved/consolidated)



## scalpel_ninja (Mar 4, 2022)

Please see consolidated listing here.

All prices are PayPal F&F (or add 3.5% for G&S), including insured shipping to the US only (I have over 50 swaps on Knife_Swap). All lights do not have batteries included (unless otherwise stated), however I might have a few spares if can throw in if requested and available. No trades at this time. Thanks for looking! Discounts for multiples purchased, please message me.

Surefire Stiletto
$100 $95 $90 $85
Mint condition, lightly carried and ran for less than 30 minutes

Sunwayman V11R
$130 $120 $110 $100 $90
Light wear, comes with the AA extension and sheath

Fenix PD40R
$95
Good condition with a few scuffs here and there. Previous owner modded it to take unprotected cells by soldering a post on the positive end. Super bright and solid.

Add-ons:

Zanflare flashlights; $5 each with any purchase






Sold items below

SkyLumen LEP
$150
Mint condition, bought from Vinh during his early group buys. Single mode and comes with the 26650 battery and Vinh's 2 year warranty (good until September 2022)
Sold

Surefire 6P
$100
Some minor wear; stock un-bored body with a fatty hepta tail (likely made by FiveMega) with a McClicky switch. Comes with a Lumens Factory single mode drop in.
Sold

Surefire G2
$50
Mint condition, completely stock and still has the incan bulb
Sold

Peak El Capitan
$40
Stainless steel, no QTC pill, only on/off; pocket type body; looks to be neutral white (?) with narrow optic
Sold

Peak Eiger
$75
Aluminum body with stainless head. Custom ordered with Nichia 219b 5000K; comes with momentary switch, titanium clip, and 10400 battery
Sold

Convoy Copper S2+
$35
Like new, comes with a titanium Prometheus clip
Sold

Emisar DT8
$60
With neutral XPL Hi 5000K emitters; blue lighted button, blue aux lights; light wear on body
Sold

Nightwatch Stalker NI40
$75
Looks to be an SBT90, hot rod of a light with great cooling and output
Sold
Acebeam Rider RX
$50
Like new, carried and fidgeted some
Sold

Olight Warrior X Pro
$70 $65
Light wear, also acquired as part of a package; battery included
Sold

Brass $30
Lights but not fully functional; could be due to the mix of emitters. It powers on but button presses do not change modes as expected and does not turn off unless tailcap is loosened. Blue aux and button lights; 4x SST20 4000k and 3x XPL Hi 5000k
Sold

Lumintop Antman LEP
$110 $100 $95
Mint, very little use, mostly used to compare with other LEPs; great pocket laser
Sold

Lumintop X9L
$100 $90 $85
Awesome thrower with the SBT 90 emitter; light wear
Sold

Olight M2R Pro
$70 $65 $60
Like new condition, got it as part of a package deal; battery included
Withdrawn

Copper $60 $55 $50
Some wear on the clear coat, yellow button and aux lights. SST20 4000k. Appears one of the lights in the button does not light. Otherwise works fine on Anduril 1
Sold

Fireflies E07
Ti/Cu $70 $65 $60
Also light clear coat wear, red button and aux lights; all lights appear to function, Anduril 1, SST20 4000k
Sold

Convoy 4x18Avn
$100 $90 $85 Sold
Light wear, SBT90 emitter, hot rod thrower modified by Vinh, VN2 driver with 5000+ lumens and 340Klux

Malkoff Bodyguard V2
$160 $150 $140 $120
Mint with 16340 body

Malkoff MDC SHO
$100 $90 $85
Some dings on the head and tail, also 16340 body

Malkoff MD2
$95
Near new condition. Comes with tri-cap tail, M61 drop in.

Eagtac G25C2
$30 Sold
Comes with extension tube and sheath.

Lumintop LM10
$105 $95 $90 $85 Sold
Mint condition with the upgraded milled clip

Manker MK34vn
$150 $140 $130 $100 $80 Sold
Modified with 219c emitters. Switch is a bit hard to press, but works nonetheless

Foursevens Headlights 
$30 Sold
Set of two headlights with mount and headband. Used and shows wear. Mount has cracks in it; repaired and fully functional. Atom AL has pits on the lens as I used it on my welding helmet and got too close to the spark. MLR2 comes with O-rings to be used with mount and two CR2 rechargeable batteries.


----------



## thermal guy (Mar 4, 2022)

Can’t see the pictures


----------



## scalpel_ninja (Mar 4, 2022)

thermal guy said:


> Can’t see the pictures


Sorry about that. I’ve re-formatted the posting.


----------



## a1sealbeach (Mar 4, 2022)

2nd on copper s2


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 4, 2022)

I’ll take the ElCapitan.

PayPal sent.


----------



## Robot Mania FU (Mar 4, 2022)

I'll take the Eiger


----------



## a1sealbeach (Mar 4, 2022)

PM sent.


----------



## badtziscool (Mar 4, 2022)

I’ll take this please if it’s still available. 

Nightwatch Stalker NI40
$75
Looks to be an SBT90, hot rod of a light with great cooling and output

Please PM me with your PP info and I’ll send over funds. 

Thanks!


----------



## bignc (Mar 5, 2022)

I’ll take the G2 and the Rider RX if available.


----------



## scalpel_ninja (Mar 5, 2022)

All sales completed before 4 pm yesterday have been shipped/delivered.

PMs replied.


----------



## scalpel_ninja (Mar 6, 2022)

Sales listing updated; two additional transactions completed and tracking numbers provided.


----------



## scalpel_ninja (Mar 7, 2022)

Bump and price drops.


----------



## scalpel_ninja (Mar 9, 2022)

Another round of price drops. Shoot me an offer!


----------



## badtziscool (Mar 11, 2022)

Nightwatch stalker received. Exactly as described. Thanks for making this available.


----------



## Wdp57 (Mar 15, 2022)

Lumintop Ant Man received. It was shipped quick and looks brand new. Thanks again


----------



## scalpel_ninja (Mar 19, 2022)

Price drop and bump.


----------



## aginthelaw (Mar 20, 2022)

nevermind....


----------



## scalpel_ninja (Apr 3, 2022)

Price drops, added more lights. Taking offers!


----------



## aginthelaw (Apr 15, 2022)

Got them. Thanks for the great deal. Love the ramping driver on the mk34 👍👍🏻👍🏻


----------

